# Fully manual and mechanical Contax camera??



## Philou127 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, everyone!!

 I'm new in here and in the world of analogue cameras. Glad to "meet" you all! :-D

I'm the very happy owner of a Yashica FX-3 and have now a couple of lenses to go with it. I'd like to offer a camera to my wife that can support these lens. I thought of a Contax camera given the obvious compatibility! My wife really love the compact and light shape of tis Yashica as well as the fact that it can work totally mechanically (i mean without any battery).

As a beginner, I'm a bit confused by all the descriptions i saw on th internet... Does anybody kniws about any Contax camera that can be used without battery?? 

Thank you so much for your time!

SR.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2013)

I can only think of the Contax S2 or S2b.


----------



## compur (Dec 9, 2013)

This Contax doesn't need a battery:







But, your lenses won't fit.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 9, 2013)

Neither does the llla.


----------



## Philou127 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for your answers!

The S2 looks beautiful, but I can't afford it for the moment... 

Does anybody  have experience with Contax RTS or 139 Quartz?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not that familiar w/Contax and have seen more about their rangefinders than SLRs. I did find this on a site I've run across when researching cameras. 

Contax camera history5


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 12, 2013)

I've handled a 167 MT and the RTS III. Solid electronic cameras. Loved the physical design and very quiet shutter. 
The RTS III has vacuum to keep the film flat.

I knew someone who had an RTS and they liked it, but I don't know more than that.


----------

